

“The Go tree is now open for general work” - thepumpkin1979
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-dev/otCULnOjs7I

======
jzelinskie
It would be cool if they could use a bot to help guide people posting pull
requests. I'm sure there's a lot of cool ideas to play around with in that
space.

~~~
tptacek
They don't accept pull requests on Github, for what it's worth.

~~~
3JPLW
I think that's precisely the point. The bot would usher them to gerrit, with
some pointers on how to interface with their systems. And it'd then close the
pull request.

Since PRs can't be disabled on GitHub, it seems inevitable that they'll be
getting them submitted.

~~~
tptacek
Oh! That makes sense.

